# Stores Accepting ETH?



## DarkDante (Jul 5, 2017)

Guys Do you know if there is any place online or Physical store where i can buy 3DS Flashcards with Ethereum?


----------



## nero99 (Jul 5, 2017)

Why not just sell your gpus for actual money.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 5, 2017)

Or convert the fake money into something they will accept.


----------



## FR0ZN (Jul 5, 2017)

Or just buy with money like a normal person.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 5, 2017)

All these freaking cryptocurrencies... convert your ETH to bitcoin if you so wish.


----------



## DarkDante (Jul 6, 2017)

Lol, i Know Eurasia but Only NameCoin accepted. My Wallet does not let me convert to Namecoin. Bitcoin is so expensive.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2017)

No.
Also, stop buying my GPUs because I want a gaming rig and i don't want to pay $900 for GTX1060.
(I'm serious)
Second, just convert it to BTC. Etherum is useless because afaik, only 2-3 services are accepting it.


----------



## DarkDante (Jul 6, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> No.
> Also, stop buying my GPUs because I want a gaming rig and i don't want to pay $900 for GTX1060.
> (I'm serious)
> Second, just convert it to BTC. Etherum is useless because afaik, only 2-3 services are accepting it.


Hey! But I'm not using a PC to mine. Just making it with an app. Will try to convert. Thanks.


----------



## razenxd (Jul 8, 2017)

what?how u mine with just an app without a pc?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> No.
> Also, stop buying my GPUs because I want a gaming rig and i don't want to pay $900 for GTX1060.
> (I'm serious)
> Second, just convert it to BTC. Etherum is useless because afaik, only 2-3 services are accepting it.


Literally this. ;-;


----------



## DarkDante (Jul 10, 2017)

razenxd said:


> what?how u mine with just an app without a pc?


Bit Maker app for android just watching adds.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 10, 2017)

iCEQB said:


> Or just buy with money like a normal person.


Technically, ETH *is* money.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Paulo Rivera said:


> Bit Maker app for android just watching adds.


the amount of money earned by doing this is negligible.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Felek666 said:


> No.
> Also, stop buying my GPUs because I want a gaming rig and i don't want to pay $900 for GTX1060.
> (I'm serious)


Like... No. If one gets to whatever product is being sold first, they get to be able to buy it. That's just how it works, and a people buying 100 has as much right to doing so as a person buying one.


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 10, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Also, stop buying my GPUs because I want a gaming rig and i don't want to pay $900 for GTX1060.
> (I'm serious)



Get SLI 1070s instead.  https://pcpartpicker.com/products/video-card/#c=369&sort=price&page=1

Also, it's strange when a water cooled card is the second cheapest on the market.


----------



## DarkDante (Jul 10, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Technically, ETH *is* money.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The thing is that you make a little money but when it explodes and prices goes up you will have a lot.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 10, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Technically, ETH *is* money.


No, no it's not. Bitcoin isn't money either. Since the currency needs to be govern. This is just trading with goods. In this case an imaginary number.


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 10, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Since the currency needs to be govern.



What idiot made that rule up?

More importantly, bitcoin is governed, democratically.  It just doesn't have a central authority deciding what happens to it.  Which is the point.

See for example the block size "crisis."


----------



## linuxares (Jul 10, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> What idiot made that rule up?
> 
> More importantly, bitcoin is governed, democratically.  It just doesn't have a central authority deciding what happens to it.  Which is the point.
> 
> See for example the block size "crisis."


Thank you, I'm very well adjusted to these cryptocurrencies.

It's the goverment of each state that governs the money production for it to be legal tender, and have a central bank. This isn't "Money" (hench the word Virtual Currency/Cryptocurrency) as in more of a goods. And no, it's not in always democratic. I would more count it as a oligarki (pool owners?) since someone will still have the most.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 10, 2017)

linuxares said:


> No, no it's not. Bitcoin isn't money either. Since the currency needs to be govern. This is just trading with goods. In this case an imaginary number.



There doesn't seem to be something agreed upon. It's been ruled before that BTC is a currency, and therefore laws concerning so do apply. It's also been ruled otherwise, so.... yeah.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Paulo Rivera said:


> The thing is that you make a little money but when it explodes and prices goes up you will have a lot.


*If* they go up. I mean, with BTC, I do expect and hope they will, but... the insignificant amount you make with the likes of BitMaker... well.


----------



## DarkDante (Jul 11, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> There doesn't seem to be something agreed upon. It's been ruled before that BTC is a currency, and therefore laws concerning so do apply. It's also been ruled otherwise, so.... yeah.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah, is not too much but it's ok hahaha


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 11, 2017)

Paulo Rivera said:


> The thing is that you make a little money but when it explodes and prices goes up you will have a lot.


Consider investing in some cryptocurrencies if you believe they'll go up, it doesn't even have to be a lot of money. The people who bought bitcoin when it was dirt cheap are now millionaires, and they might have invested only a few dollars up to a few 100 dollars of their own money, depending on when they bought. At one point they were only a cent each.


----------



## DarkDante (Jul 11, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Consider investing in some cryptocurrencies if you believe they'll go up, it doesn't even have to be a lot of money. The people who bought bitcoin when it was dirt cheap are now millionaires, and they might have invested only a few dollars up to a few 100 dollars of their own money, depending on when they bought. At one point they were only a cent each.


Yup, I Jumped from Having $0.50 to have $20 in one month. Just making it with ads.


----------

